# '00 Max rev limits at 4500 RPM, why??



## wifes_maxima (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey everyone Im kinda stumped on this one. As the sig states its the wifes car so it has to work right or I have a headache! haha anyway, its got 96K miles runs fine, pings when you put cheap gas in it. About a month or so ago it got the SES light I checked it with my code scanner and it had the codes for both O2 sensors bank 1 and 2 were reading slow, P0133 and P0153 but it went away after a little bit of driving, we were out on vacation. Just recently the SES light came on again, same codes. Now when you step on the gas when it hits 4500 RPM the car acts like its been turned off unless you let off the gas:wtf:, at first I thought it was the trans slipping so I did an oil change on it but the oil looked great for never having been changed and there was little deposited on the magnets. The car is all stock just had its basic maintenance oil, plugs and filters. I cant find anything in the owners manual that speaks about a fuel filter to be changed I thought that may be the problem but cant even find one on the car to see if that would be a problem. perhaps the TPS has a bad spot in it? I wouldnt think so because the pedal is pushed much further than what is required for normal driving conditions. Im downloading the manual at the phatG20 website to hopefully find more info on it but Im sure someone has had to go through this problem before.

thanks in advance.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

It is the MAF (Mass Air Flow) if it seems like the fuel is cutting off.
At 4500 rpm's it acts like if the the cut out on power...kinda-of like hitting the rev-limiter.
That is the the MAF going bad.

If you want to try thefuel filter..you just clean it and put it back in but it is not easy to do. It is a screen at the bottom of the fuel pump. I kind-of have a write-up for that on my website. It is a write-up on how-to change out the factory fuel pump for a high perfomance one that you can follow and just put the same pump back in. It should take you about 1-2 hours to do...depending on your skills.
Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## wifes_maxima (Sep 2, 2005)

LatinMax said:


> It is the MAF (Mass Air Flow) if it seems like the fuel is cutting off.
> At 4500 rpm's it acts like if the the cut out on power...kinda-of like hitting the rev-limiter.
> That is the the MAF going bad.
> 
> Hope this all makes sense.


Thank for the info, while using my scanner it shows that the airflow is reading correctly through out the rpm band but I didnt have anything to compare it to. Im out of town now and the thing almost quit on my wife so she took it in to have an estimate done to see if its something major or not. Ill post what the dealership tells me about the problem.

thanks again


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree that it sounds like the MAF is dying... post what the dealership says...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

The 2000 & early 2001 Maxi's had problems with the MAF sensor. The fix: replace the MAF, air filter and some cars also require an ECM reprogram, depending on your ECM part #


----------



## wifes_maxima (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, My wife took the car to the same place she bought the car from 3 years ago which isnt the nissan dealership but a GM dealer. They have no freakin idea whats going on the guy said "oh it sounds like you have a rev-limiter on there" I told him no s%$# but it doesnt have one at that speed cause its never done it before. BUT anyway, I think we will be getting the car back soon and I may just fork out the money for a new MAF, where can I find the #'s to know if the ECM needs to be reprogramed?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

wifes_maxima said:


> Thanks for the info guys, My wife took the car to the same place she bought the car from 3 years ago which isnt the nissan dealership but a GM dealer. They have no freakin idea whats going on the guy said "oh it sounds like you have a rev-limiter on there" I told him no s%$# but it doesnt have one at that speed cause its never done it before. BUT anyway, I think we will be getting the car back soon and I may just fork out the money for a new MAF, where can I find the #'s to know if the ECM needs to be reprogramed?


The only way you can find that out is to take it to a Nissan dealership and they will have to put it on the computer to see what flashing you have. And you should get the MAF from Courtsey Nissan Parts ...online.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

wifes_maxima said:


> BUT anyway, I think we will be getting the car back soon and I may just fork out the money for a new MAF, where can I find the #'s to know if the ECM needs to be reprogramed?


The dealership will hook up their Nissan handheld tester called CONSULT and it will show the tech what ECM part # you have and from there, they will look at the list of ECM part #'s on ASIST, our Nissan computer. Hope this helps.


----------



## wifes_maxima (Sep 2, 2005)

Well the "verdict is" that its the fuel pump. My wife told the guy she wasnt going to pay for it if it didnt fix the problem but the guy said he wasnt worried about it. I still think that they are just guessing. I wont know till after tuesday when we get the car back. As for the ECM it figures that the "stealership" (I love that reference) would design it so they can charge you to tell you that you do or dont need extra work done to the car  . Thanks again guys


----------



## wifes_maxima (Sep 2, 2005)

*its fixed*

Yeah guys it was the MAF, 300 bucks later:banhump: from the nissan dealership that was parts labor and of course reprogramming the ECM. The orriginal dealership :asleep: my wife took the car to gave up after 2 weeks and replacing a fuel pump that was perfectly fine and took it directly to the nissan guys. Oh well atleast the damn thing is working right.

Thanks for the info.


----------

